# biopsy



## rhogan (Dec 16, 2009)

Pt comes in for office visit and PA doesn biopsy.. pt must return 1 wk later for 3 additional biopsys, different sites... can this be billed like that??


----------



## Susan (Dec 16, 2009)

When your patient returns for the additional biopsies there should not be an E&M charge since the patient is specifically coming back just for the biopsies.  There are no global days associated with CPT code 11100.

Hope that helps


----------



## rhogan (Dec 17, 2009)

thank you...


----------

